# What's up with the 1/35 Chariot/Space Pod Kit???



## rkoenn

I hadn't thought about this for a long time but CultTVMan mentioned on his Facebook page that Moebius is now on Facebook also. And one set of pictures shows the previously mentioned 1/35 scale Space Pod and Chariot kit to go along with the Jupiter 2. I was wondering what the latest is on a release date for those. The prototypes at the page look great and now I have another kit on the to-be-purchased list! Take a look:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Moebi...info#!/album.php?aid=31295&id=152580141448964

Bob K.


----------



## B-9

That's a "must have" kit to go along with the 18 inch J-2. Great detail from what I can see.


----------



## kdaracal

They are a thing of beauty! Long live Moebius!!!!!!!!!!:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## kdaracal

Lou, We need your super masking skills!!


----------



## Moebius

After a long delay, these will be early 2011. Resin, styrene, and phototetch, so it's more of an experienced modeler's kit. I think everyone should be happy with it, it's been a lot more involved than we imagined. Part of the problem was tooling costs. Trying to get everything in line and keep it to a lower cost than the larger all styrene versions was tough!


----------



## j2man

Amazing looking kits.......Are the treads going to be like the bigger kit and be made of vinyl? or solid plastic for non movement?


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Just how tall and wide is 1:35 scale?

MMM


----------



## johncal

MonsterModelMan said:


> Just how tall and wide is 1:35 scale?
> 
> MMM


NOT big. But it can't be if it's going to be in scale. For instance, assuming the robot is 6 ft. tall, it would be 2.75 inches tall at 1/35th scale. If the chariot were 16 ft long (i'm not sure if that's accurate) it would be 5 1/2" long.

Hope this helps. I'm sure Moebius can give more accurate dimensions, but it will be around that big.


----------



## liskorea317

rkoenn said:


> I hadn't thought about this for a long time but CultTVMan mentioned on his Facebook page that Moebius is now on Facebook also. And one set of pictures shows the previously mentioned 1/35 scale Space Pod and Chariot kit to go along with the Jupiter 2. I was wondering what the latest is on a release date for those. The prototypes at the page look great and now I have another kit on the to-be-purchased list! Take a look:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Moebi...info#!/album.php?aid=31295&id=152580141448964
> 
> Bob K.


I hope the robot's proportions remain the same as they are here. He looks more accurate than the chariot version, at least as far as the torso is concerned!


----------



## Dave Metzner

These are multi media kits with only some parts of the main vehicle bodies in styrene.
There is lots of resin - no vinyl tracks - they are cast in resin. Many of the small parts including the legs and antennas of the Pod, bumpers and steps of the Chariot will be photo etched parts..
These will be kits for the experienced modeler
The proportions of the robot have been adjusted to better represent the full sized item.


----------



## StarshipClass

Dave Metzner said:


> The proportions of the robot have been adjusted to better represent the full sized item.


I noticed that and am VERY appreciative of that fact!:thumbsup:


----------



## liskorea317

Dave Metzner said:


> These are multi media kits with only some parts of the main vehicle bodies in styrene.
> There is lots of resin - no vinyl tracks - they are cast in resin. Many of the small parts including the legs and antennas of the Pod, bumpers and steps of the Chariot will be photo etched parts..
> These will be kits for the experienced modeler
> The proportions of the robot have been adjusted to better represent the full sized item.


I can't wait for their release!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ace Airspeed

Dave Metzner said:


> These are multi media kits with only some parts of the main vehicle bodies in styrene.
> There is lots of resin - no vinyl tracks - they are cast in resin. Many of the small parts including the legs and antennas of the Pod, bumpers and steps of the Chariot will be photo etched parts..
> These will be kits for the experienced modeler
> The proportions of the robot have been adjusted to better represent the full sized item.


Wow! :thumbsup:

Perfect scale for figures. also.


----------



## Paulbo

Ace Airspeed said:


> Wow! :thumbsup:
> 
> Perfect scale for figures. also.


Hold tight - announcement coming in an hour or so


----------



## GunTruck

I'm excited about this upcoming release! All in my favorite scale too - can't ask for much more!


----------



## B-9

Paulbo said:


> Hold tight - announcement coming in an hour or so


Paul, we can't wait!


----------



## Seaview

The proportions of B9 look dead on the money; personally, I'd love to see a 1/12 or even 1/6 scale version of "him"some day put out by Moebius & Co.
And now (drum roll please)...

http://www.paragrafix.biz/Default.asp

:woohoo:


----------



## rondenning

I'd be up for 2 (or 3) - 1/6 scale Robot B9's !!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
:devil:Ron:devil:


----------



## Seaview

Agreed, Ron! One for first season "silver & grey", the second for the "color" seasons two & three "silver & red" version.


----------



## xsavoie

Great news.The Chariot and Space Pod in the same box,if I am not mistaken.But still no figures alas.


----------



## liskorea317

xsavoie said:


> Great news.The Chariot and Space Pod in the same box,if I am not mistaken.But still no figures alas.


Take a look up at post #17. These figures will fit into the new Pod/Chariot kit.


----------



## rowdylex

Any news on when these will be released?


----------



## whitewarrior

A little more than I can handle but they are B U TE Ful!


----------



## j2man

Any test shots of this in clear plastic?


----------



## bert model maker

So with the release of these, and with all of the room inside the moebius jupiter 2 i wonder if the space pod will fit behind the space pod door inside the moebius jupiter 2 ? The chariot ramp could be displayed in the down position and have the chariot rolling down that ramp ?????


----------



## Paulbo

I don't believe that the Space Pod will fit in the opening - the pod shown coming out of the J2 on the show was built half size to the Jupiter 2 herself.


----------



## bert model maker

oh well, wishful thinking on my part i guess. they will look great in a display diorama though.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Does Moebius already have a suggested (low ) retail price?


----------



## Zombie_61

rowdylex said:


> Any news on when these will be released?





Moebius said:


> After a long delay, these will be early 2011.


Straight from the man himself. I'm sure he'll let us know as soon as they have a more definitive date.

I'd like to echo the sentiments on the new and improved B9--*MUCH* better!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: If a 1/6 or 1/8 scale version ever materializes, _these_ are the proportions to use.

Back to the topic, I'm looking forward the the 1/35 scale Pod/Chariot kits. Not only are they better suited to my limited shelf space than their larger counterparts, but their lower price (even if it's marginally lower) will be appreciated by my bank account...and my wife.


----------



## kdaracal

_



If a 1/6 or 1/8 scale version ever materializes, these are the proportions to use.

Click to expand...

_
I'd be down for three.......two to build, one to keep MITB..........drool......
Think of the photo etch and lighting. Boggles the mind......not to mention the inevitable dioramas of the Robot docked in his lower level recharge station, etc,etc!! 

I have to say, this rivals my big Spindrift dreams.


----------



## Paulbo

kdaracal said:


> ... Think of the photo etch ...


I've got all my research from the 1:24 scale upgrade set :wave:


----------



## kdaracal

I have to say, for the proper scale with hidden bubble seams, I'd happily pay $150 plus for the model, not including aftermarket. I wish Frank & friends would have made their fortunes off the J2. Then our B-9 and Spindrift dreams would come to fruition! Stupid economy! GRRRR!
BTW- just started the J2. A work of art......

In any case, keep up the good work, Moebius!


----------



## j2man

I'd still love to see some test shots of these kits with their clear plastic parts! Please!


----------



## kdaracal

j2man said:


> I'd still love to see some test shots of these kits with their clear plastic parts! Please!


Here, here! I second that!


----------



## kdaracal

Or is it supposed to be spelled: Hear, Hear! ??


----------



## SpaceCrawler

rondenning said:


> I'd be up for 2 (or 3) - 1/6 scale Robot B9's !!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> :devil:Ron:devil:


Ditto!!! A 1/6 B9 would go awesome with my 1/6 Robby:










Sean


----------



## John P

kdaracal said:


> Or is it supposed to be spelled: Hear, Hear! ??


Yup. As in "glad to hear it."


----------



## kdaracal

John P said:


> Yup. As in "glad to hear it."


:tongue::tongue:


----------



## David3

hi guys
any news on when this kit might be available?


----------



## James Tiberius

by 20--


----------



## Juipternut

I have had the 1/35 scale space pod, chariott and robot Moebius model kit on pre-order since May 2010. As deadline approaches for delivery, I get an email from the online store the delivery has been pushed back 1 mont. So this death by a thousand paper cuts has continued until June 2011 when the announcement taht it was delayed until May 2012 was sent by said store.

I emailed Moebius customer service directly last week to get the "scoop" and was told taht while "custoerm service had no inforatoin available to them why it's been delayed..." that Moebius models "may well have them ready for delivery before end of calendar year."

While Moebius makes incredible models, they aren't very dependable.


----------



## Ductapeforever

For someone who wants Moebius to cough-up information on their kits, you just can't help getting that 'dig' in against them. It's no wonder they don't come here to post updates anymore. You guys are a piece of work.


----------



## Tim Nolan

Ductapeforever said:


> For someone who wants Moebius to cough-up information on their kits, you just can't help getting that 'dig' in against them. It's no wonder they don't come here to post updates anymore. You guys are a piece of work.


Yeh I have to agree, as the reality is, they are very dependable. I'm not just saying that because they are located an hour from where I live, but thier customer service has been second to none when I have had a few minor problems, mostly caused by myself! They have sold me replacement parts THAT I KILLED from thier kits for little to nothing, and delivered them fast. I've gotten some great deals too on damaged boxed kits thru Club Moebius. 

From what I've heard thru the grapevine, ongoing problems with the metal Jupiter 2 have eaten up a lot of time and resources, and caused a lot of headaches. 

You guys have to remember, pretty much everything they have released has been NEW. That means, lot's of R&D, including sculpts, prototypes made completely from scratch, etc; etc;

This kit is also a multimedia kit involving not only styrene, but resin and photoetched metal parts, that involves headaches my friends. So far, we've seen some near perfect specimens come from these guys in all kinds of subjects. Be patient, I think it will be a work of art when it's released! And hey, look at Polar Lights 1/24 glue Batmobile, it's been how many years since we heard it was coming??!! From what I hear, it will be the best, most accurate Batmobile anyones ever seen. I can wait, although I can't wait to get one!! LOL.


----------



## Paulbo

And how many kits has Moebius slid more than, maybe, 6 weeks (always due mainly to circumstances beyond their control)? What's not "dependable" about that?

Of course this is Juipternut's first post in the 15 months since he/she/it joined HT so that's the first strike. The second strike is that he can't spell "Jupiter" correctly in his own screen name. Can't wait to see the third strike.


----------



## Steve H

Tim Nolan said:


> Yeh I have to agree, as the reality is, they are very dependable. I'm not just saying that because they are located an hour from where I live, but thier customer service has been second to none when I have had a few minor problems, mostly caused by myself! They have sold me replacement parts THAT I KILLED from thier kits for little to nothing, and delivered them fast. I've gotten some great deals too on damaged boxed kits thru Club Moebius.
> 
> From what I've heard thru the grapevine, ongoing problems with the metal Jupiter 2 have eaten up a lot of time and resources, and caused a lot of headaches.
> 
> You guys have to remember, pretty much everything they have released has been NEW. That means, lot's of R&D, including sculpts, prototypes made completely from scratch, etc; etc;
> 
> This kit is also a multimedia kit involving not only styrene, but resin and photoetched metal parts, that involves headaches my friends. So far, we've seen some near perfect specimens come from these guys in all kinds of subjects. Be patient, I think it will be a work of art when it's released! And hey, look at Polar Lights 1/24 glue Batmobile, it's been how many years since we heard it was coming??!! From what I hear, it will be the best, most accurate Batmobile anyones ever seen. I can wait, although I can't wait to get one!! LOL.



But all things being equal, you have to admit the lack of communication on this is odd and frustrating.

I'd like to know why these were chosen to be mixed media kits when straight-up styrene plastic would find more favor in the 'mass market', with the potential for selling etch and resin add-ons to those that want...whatever the plastic isn't providing.

I was under the impression the mixed media choice was somehow an attempt at lowering production costs. I suspect that world events since that decision was made have all but wiped out whatever savings that were anticipated. 

I'm not surprised the metal 'display' Jupiter II ran into problems, such a complex thing. I'm sure it was much more complicated and probably ended up involving whole new tooling being made. Did that ship yet? I don't recall anybody talking about it and I'm sure at least ONE of the 'JII Regulars' here ordered it. 

anyway, to my original point. Delays aren't Top Secret things, not like when a license is being sought or spilling the beans on the cost of a license. A little more communication would be good public relations, I think.


----------



## Zombie_61

Ductapeforever said:


> You guys are a piece of work.





Tim Nolan said:


> You guys have to remember...


"You guys"? A little perspective here--the "They aren't very dependable" comment regarding Moebius was made by a new member in his one and only post (so far) here on Hobby Talk.

Sure, we modelers are impatient at times when it comes to new kits, but I think most of us here have at least a basic understanding of what it takes to create a brand new kit from the initial idea to having product on the shelves, and understand delays are sometimes part of the process--just ask anyone who preordered Monarch's "The Ghost" kit when it was first announced how long they waited for it.

*To Juipternut*: I know nothing about you except what I read in your post above. And I don't mean to sound harsh, but if you're forming a negative opinion of Moebius Models based solely on production delays of a few kits, maybe this hobby isn't for you. Or perhaps you simply need to develop patience. As previously stated, I don't know. I do know Moebius has consistently provided us modelers with some of the highest quality model kits in existence, and if it takes a little longer than expected for them to make sure everything is right, so be it. I'll still be here when the kits hit the shelves, and I have plenty of other kits to work on in the meantime.


----------



## John P

Hey, I'm still waiting for some kits that DML (Dragon) announced in their 1994 catalog! Dern undependable model company! :lol:


----------



## Ductapeforever

I stand corrected on the newbies first post. My point was 'you don't ask for updates from a company and zing 'em in the same breath'. That's like attending a church pot luck and telling a friend you like his wife's meatloaf , but you think she's ugly as a ferral cat!
You're just not likely to get anymore. Ever! Probably won't still have a friend either.


----------



## Solium

Steve H said:


> anyway, to my original point. Delays aren't Top Secret things, not like when a license is being sought or spilling the beans on the cost of a license. A little more communication would be good public relations, I think.


I agree, how's the Batman stuff coming along as well? I realize Moebius dosent want to comment on here anymore, but an update from time to time, either from their web site or (can't believe I am saying this) FaceBook page seems like a good way to keep their customers in the loop. It also alleviates the countless emails and threads asking for updates on particular products which appear past due.


----------



## Steve H

Solium said:


> I agree, how's the Batman stuff coming along as well? I realize Moebius dosent want to comment on here anymore, but an update from time to time, either from their web site or (can't believe I am saying this) FaceBook page seems like a good way to keep their customers in the loop. It also alleviates the countless emails and threads asking for updates on particular products which appear past due.


And unless I have a completely wrong idea of how it all works, it's not like if you're doing a big project in your yard, say digging a pool, and suddenly the money is tight you just stop with half a hole in the ground and go back to it when money loosens up again, right?

If the prototypes keep coming back unsatisfactory, why not say so? If the costing has become difficult, why not say so? If it's a cash flow issue (the problems with the metal Jupiter II have taken money from the Chariot/Pod project and so it's officially delayed) why not say something to that effect?

I can tell you as a former retailer, NOTHING is more frustrating than 'vapor' product that is solicited and it misses every projected sale date. It's very hard to keep that money allocated for that product open when there's so many other things that need buying for stock. Customers that have reserved that item get angry and frustrated and want refunds for deposits.

Ah well.


----------



## harrier1961

Some people are just plain harsh.
No model company really "Owes" anybody (except their stockholders or board of directors if any) ANY explaination.

And you guys wonder why Frank and Dave rarely post anymore?
Sheeeesh.

Just saying....
Andy


----------



## Solium

harrier1961 said:


> Some people are just plain harsh.
> No model company really "Owes" anybody (except their stockholders or board of directors if any) ANY explaination.
> 
> And you guys wonder why Frank and Dave rarely post anymore?
> Sheeeesh.
> 
> Just saying....
> Andy


True, but remember Frank started this business in a grass roots sort of way. Being very active on this board, getting people interested in his company and his new products. Answering questions in person on here and by email. So modelers come to expect a certain amount of feedback.

Granted, it is a business and they can choose at what level they want to interact with the modeling community. Right now they choose to be more "business like" and not be involved with the fan aspect of the genre and keep information close to the vest. 

That's their choice to make. But I understand members asking questions and expecting some sort of response. Regardless I will still purchase Moebius kits that interest me. I don't take it personally but I do miss the good old days :thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview

I miss the "good ol' days", too, but some of the complaints on this MB were so harsh as to be downright RUDE. I think the last time Frank & Dave were posting here, someone (I don't remember who it was) came right out and said that the instructions for a Moebius kit "just plain sucks!" or words to that effect. If I were them and producing the best products I could and someone bashed my product in such a crude manner, I'd probably quit posting here, too.
Just keep it civil. There is an art to it and it takes practice, such as the art of giving an order without shouting. A more "catch flies with honey than vinegar" mentality goes a long ways.


----------



## Ductapeforever

There is a right way and a wrong way to give constructive criticism to a manufacturer about their products. Certain members of this message board did so with all the care of a surgeon with a chain saw! Some feel they are entitled to timely updates and information about announced products, this is farther from the truth. I feel embarassed that adults can't be civil and act their age and I'm ashamed to be associated with them .


----------



## Paulbo

Zombie_61 said:


> "You guys"? A little perspective here--the "They aren't very dependable" comment regarding Moebius was made by a new member in his one and only post (so far) here on Hobby Talk...


It may have been his first post, but he's apparently been lurking for over a year.

I can fully understand why Moebius has stopped posting here, and withdrew their sponsorship of this forum.


----------



## Steve H

Ductapeforever said:


> There is a right way and a wrong way to give constructive criticism to a manufacturer about their products. Certain members of this message board did so with all the care of a surgeon with a chain saw! Some feel they are entitled to timely updates and information about announced products, this is farther from the truth. I feel embarassed that adults can't be civil and act their age and I'm ashamed to be associated with them .


Well, of course, and if it was a case of slipping a couple weeks or a month, well, things happen, right?


Been a year, hasn't it? Surely a reasoned person can say "um, hey, what happened" .

While I would enjoy constant updates such as "started the cutting of tool #245-687-9903 today! Test shots tomorrow!" I know that's hugely unrealistic.


----------



## Capt. Krik

To answer an earlier question as to why this is a mixed media kit and not strictly styrene. Styrene requires steel molds into which the hot styrene is injected. Steel molds are very expensive. By doing a lot of resin cast and vacu-formed parts they can help keep costs down. A kit like this is not likely to do big numbers in sales. If it was all styrene they would have to charge much more to cover the cost of the molds. I believe this is why the add ons to the flying sub were done as resin pieces. 

That's my theory...eh, I could be wrong.


----------



## Steve H

Capt. Krik said:


> To answer an earlier question as to why this is a mixed media kit and not strictly styrene. Styrene requires steel molds into which the hot styrene is injected. Steel molds are very expensive. By doing a lot of resin cast and vacu-formed parts they can help keep costs down. A kit like this is not likely to do big numbers in sales. If it was all styrene they would have to charge much more to cover the cost of the molds. I believe this is why the add ons to the flying sub were done as resin pieces.
> 
> That's my theory...eh, I could be wrong.


Well, see, I get all that, however, at $60 MSRP, I can't help but think a styrene kit would be cheaper.

Resin still has to be poured and those molds don't last long. I wonder if it's hand work or if there can be machine injection of the resin.

The big issue I see is the clear body of the Chariot, which would require a pretty deep tool. So, making that vac form, I can dig it. The rest, I just don't see any real benefit to resin. 

The photoetch, yeah, that gives you proper scale bits like ladders. Yet plenty of 1/35 scale tanks get made with nice delicate rails and steps and such.

Ah, what do I know.


----------



## fortress

Solium said:


> True, but remember Frank started this business in a grass roots sort of way. Being very active on this board, getting people interested in his company and his new products. Answering questions in person on here and by email. So modelers come to expect a certain amount of feedback.
> 
> Granted, it is a business and they can choose at what level they want to interact with the modeling community. Right now they choose to be more "business like" and not be involved with the fan aspect of the genre and keep information close to the vest.
> 
> That's their choice to make. But I understand members asking questions and expecting some sort of response. Regardless I will still purchase Moebius kits that interest me. I don't take it personally but I do miss the good old days :thumbsup:


I agree, I agree 100%! I love Moebius and will continue to support their
efforts...But It would be nice for them to drop in from time to time on HT.
Hey it's always best when you here it from Santa himself :thumbsup: 

fortress


----------



## John P

Steve H said:


> Well, see, I get all that, however, at $60 MSRP, I can't help but think a styrene kit would be cheaper.


Cheaper sale price, maybe, but vastly more expensive for Moebius to tool, requiring more sales to make a profit. Not a lot of people are going to buy a Flying Sub landing gear kit, hence the sales won't be there. Hence either a vastly more expensive styrene kit, or do it in resin, which is cheaper to make in small runs.


----------



## Steve H

John P said:


> Cheaper sale price, maybe, but vastly more expensive for Moebius to tool, requiring more sales to make a profit. Not a lot of people are going to buy a Flying Sub landing gear kit, hence the sales won't be there. Hence either a vastly more expensive styrene kit, or do it in resin, which is cheaper to make in small runs.


Yes, and that's my point. A pure styrene kit would have a greater potential to sell to the 'general mass' market. I remember the days when early 'garage kit' industry was all vac-form- if you wanted an obscure airplane or even a not-so obscure variation of something, vac-form was it. MAYBE it would have some crude white metal cast parts. (because the technique for casting lead soldiers was co-oped).

So, if you wanted some key German or Japanese plane that wasn't a Bf-109 or a Zero, this was all the choice there was. (heh, NOW just about every plane ever made has a plastic kit, as well as armor. If you had told me in 1976 there would not only be a 1/35 plastic kit of the 'Elephant' but there would be VARIATIONS released, I would have punched you and called you a bald faced liar.  )

But the key thing is access. The Chariot and Pod shouldn't be treated as a limited appeal accessory like Flying Sub landing gear, I agree that product is right up there at otaku level limited interest stuff, but the Chariot. That's BASIC. 

Of course the real problem is there's just not enough hobby shops left to sell to. IF they could know they would ship at least 10,000 units things would be so much more simple. Naturally I wish it was back to the days when you could find plastic kits EVERYWHERE and runs over 100,000 were normal...


----------



## Tim Nolan

Well, I did the logical thing this morning I think. I e-mailed Moebius and told them I think Frank and Dave should come by for a visit now and then, good PR for them and help inform the masses! 

I got a reply from Mace in about an hour, saying he would pass on the request! I figured what the heck, doesn't hurt to ask!


----------



## falcondesigns

Steve H said:


> Well, see, I get all that, however, at $60 MSRP, I can't help but think a styrene kit would be cheaper.
> 
> Resin still has to be poured and those molds don't last long. I wonder if it's hand work or if there can be machine injection of the resin.
> 
> The big issue I see is the clear body of the Chariot, which would require a pretty deep tool. So, making that vac form, I can dig it. The rest, I just don't see any real benefit to resin.
> 
> The photoetch, yeah, that gives you proper scale bits like ladders. Yet plenty of 1/35 scale tanks get made with nice delicate rails and steps and such.
> 
> Ah, what do I know.


Not much about the hobby and how models are produced.Your statement about "getting it" then saying how much you think it should cost,tells me you really dont get it.And before you ask,I've been in the hobby business for 45 years now.


----------



## Steve H

falcondesigns said:


> Not much about the hobby and how models are produced.Your statement about "getting it" then saying how much you think it should cost,tells me you really dont get it.And before you ask,I've been in the hobby business for 45 years now.


Fair enough. What am I getting wrong? 

Cutting a tool for injection molding still runs around $100,000, right?

Deep tools such as for the chariot canopy cost more because they have to use a deeper blank, right?

Companies use several methods to cost out a product, either starting from the retail end ("We want this to cost $19.99, what does it take to bring it in at the price?") Or just doing the math from the manufacturing and development end and setting the price based on how that all works out ("OK, we've done the math and after proto, tooling and all the other upfronts we have to set a MSRP of $50 on this"). With the first method you get a lot of compromise, with the second you can almost ensure lower sales due to a higher price. Does this match your experience?

The Consumer (you, me, those guys over there laughing  ) is not really the prime consideration when it comes to making a product. It has to sell to the distributors and retailers, and THEY have to believe that people will come into their stores wanting that item. A retailer is very worried about doing the turns, churning product to keep his head above water. Shelf space matters as well, as one large item at a high price point is much more a risk than 6 small items with a lower price point. Yes, pleasing the consumer matters but first and foremost you gotta get the thing in the shops. Sensible?

Plastic kit building is now a very niche product, and science fiction model building is a niche within a niche. Given the reducing number of hobby shops in the country and the lack of interest in carrying anything but a tiny handful of kits by the nation's Big Box mass retailers, trying to find a 'hook' to get a kit in the hands of those mass merchandisers is important. Some companies have an easier time then others it seems, I suppose due to the 'legacy' branding being employed. This part may be purely subjective and personal.

Cheaper is better. Cheaper ALWAYS sells better. I would feel comfortable betting that Moebius has sold more of the 1/350 Seaview then the big one, and more small Flying Subs compared to the large one. This doesn't mean one kit is more worthy than the other, it just means retailers with tight open-to-buy budgets would feel more comfortable stocking a $20- kit Vs one costing more than $100.

OK then?


----------



## Seaview

Tim Nolan said:


> Well, I did the logical thing this morning I think. I e-mailed Moebius and told them I think Frank and Dave should come by for a visit now and then, good PR for them and help inform the masses!
> 
> I got a reply from Mace in about an hour, saying he would pass on the request! I figured what the heck, doesn't hurt to ask!


Thanks for trying, Tim! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ductapeforever

Tim Nolan said:


> Well, I did the logical thing this morning I think. I e-mailed Moebius and told them I think Frank and Dave should come by for a visit now and then, good PR for them and help inform the masses!
> 
> I got a reply from Mace in about an hour, saying he would pass on the request! I figured what the heck, doesn't hurt to ask!




You'll have to convince the other fellows to behave! And even then I think there is a very thin chance they'll respond.


----------



## Dave P

This is the same discussion that went on a year ago. To refresh everyone's memories as to what Frank said:

"Mixed media is the only way we could do this kit. We had the larger kits in tooling before tooling prices went crazy. If we had to tool something like that today, I'm not sure we would. Even in this scale, it's a good chunk of money. Resin and photoetch is a necessity on these. The only reason there's any styrene in this is because of the canopy. There has been very little interest in these on the distributor side, so they have fallen behind, with no incentive to "rush them to market"."


----------



## John P

Well, there ya go!


----------



## Steve H

Dave P said:


> This is the same discussion that went on a year ago. To refresh everyone's memories as to what Frank said:
> 
> "Mixed media is the only way we could do this kit. We had the larger kits in tooling before tooling prices went crazy. If we had to tool something like that today, I'm not sure we would. Even in this scale, it's a good chunk of money. Resin and photoetch is a necessity on these. The only reason there's any styrene in this is because of the canopy. There has been very little interest in these on the distributor side, so they have fallen behind, with no incentive to "rush them to market"."


Well, OK, but, see, clearly there's some aspect to this that I'm not getting.

From what I know the canopy would be the most expensive part to tool for injection molding, because of the depth of steel required. It would be more logical for it to be a vac-formed part, or to 'break down' the canopy into flat sections to glue together (akin to how it likely would have been on the 'real' Chariot in knocked down form).

So, I just don't know. And the Pod...what, a solid hunk of resin with photoetch details? 

Seeing a statement that retailers were underwhelmed kinda tells me some rethinking might be a good idea. Or just cancel the thing I guess. 

I guess I thought part of the point of going mixed media was quick turnaround.


----------



## kdaracal

> _Or just cancel the thing I guess._


That sends a chill up my spine! I'm going to keep my fingers crossed and faith up!


----------



## David3

Steve H said:


> Or just cancel the thing I guess.


no, no .. please, don't even think it


----------



## John P

Too many negative waves, baby.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Steve H said:


> Or just cancel the thing I guess.



Helloooooooow!!??
Here, here Moebius. I will wait one more year if necessary. 
Everybody here has expressed himself with fair arguments. But they are all just opinions. The truth should be somewhere equidistant from all of them.


----------



## David3

yes, i'd rather wait another year than have them cancel it


----------



## j2man

I'll wait as long as i have to......Still that 10 year old still living inside me is really really wanting this kit soon. Oh well, I have plenty of kits to keep me busy........


----------



## gaetan

Hello guys

Eight month later, since the last post..... Is it still in the release order or it's gone in limbo ? I would surely be very interested to buy it. 

Just wondering, Gaétan


----------



## Seaview

An excellent question, Gaétan, considering that Monsters In Motion still has March 31, 2012 advertised as the proposed shipping date, but stipulates that the boxtop artwork still hasn't been finalized.
I'm beginning to think we'll have to wait another year.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

If they don't have even a clue on when they will come with the thing done, why not removing the advertisement from those sites?


----------



## David3

i'm really hanging out for this kit
icing on the cake for the moebius J2


----------



## David3

i'm really hanging out for this kit
icing on the cake for the moebius J2


----------



## teslabe

I hope that it isn't getting shelved. I'm ready to buy at least 5 sets, if or when it sees the light of day. I'd hate to think that the sales of the J-2 were 
so bad that Moebius has killed the product.......


----------



## Ductapeforever

Jeeze......you guys make me tired from watching you all jump to conclusions. You have all the patience of a Leper Colony.


----------



## Seaview

"Patience is the step-sister to wisdom" - my last fortune cookie slip.

In the meantime, we have the delicious 8-window bow "movie" Seaview sailing into port in the very near future! :thumbsup:


----------



## liskorea317

teslabe said:


> I hope that it isn't getting shelved. I'm ready to buy at least 5 sets, if or when it sees the light of day. I'd hate to think that the sales of the J-2 were
> so bad that Moebius has killed the product.......


I don't think sales were THAT bad, after all they have a light kit coming out soon for the Jupiter 2. There just may be logistics with the different materials they said they are using for the kits. I would highly doubt that they canceled the kits. They never have before. I can wait. I have so much to do now. And I hope they release that tiny robot separately as well!


----------



## kdaracal

David3 said:


> i'm really hanging out for this kit
> icing on the cake for the moebius J2


Worth posting twice! For sure!!


----------



## Paulbo

kdaracal said:


> Worth posting twice! For sure!!


You can say that again


----------



## David3

kdaracal said:


> Worth posting twice! For sure!!


oh!! .. now that was an appropriate mistake

how about 3rd time lucky -

> i'm really hanging out for this kit 
icing on the cake for the moebius J2 < 

i'm hoping no news is good news :thumbsup:


----------



## rowdylex

Big Bad Toy Store has just put this up for pre-order -- release date fourth quarter. 
Of course this is by no means a confirmed date, just thought it might be of interest.


----------



## Peacefield

Actually, my credit card was just hit for them so I assume they're beginning to ship now!


----------



## Fernando Mureb

There is no news from culttvmanshop.com.


----------



## Zathros

*Its about 6 more months away, from what I heard recently.

Z
*


----------



## liskorea317

Zathros said:


> *Its about 6 more months away, from what I heard recently.
> 
> Z
> *


The kit is listed on Moebius' website in their 2012 kits page. Its coming.


----------



## fortress

I really hope this kit sees the light of day it would be 
A shame to have a great idea like that fall by the wayside.

But when it comes to Moebius they DO manage kit it
Out there so can't wait to pick one up. I wonder if
Crows Nest will come out with a new set of figures
For the LIS set?


Fortress


----------



## John May

Me to, as I have the figures for it.


----------



## kdaracal

John May said:


> Me to, as I have the figures for it.


That's awesome! Could you put a coin by the product so I can see the size?


----------



## Captain Han Solo

kdaracal said:


> That's awesome! Could you put a coin by the product so I can see the size?


 
It's the old Lunar Models "Robinson Family and Bloop" for their 1/35 Resin Chariot.


----------



## John P

Hey, I've got that set somewhere too! Somewhere...


----------



## Seaview

Captain Han Solo said:


> It's the old Lunar Models "Robinson Family and Bloop" for their 1/35 Resin Chariot.


I think I was the person who drew the instructions for that kit. I KNOW I did the drawings for the "1st season fatigue uniforms Robinson family" kit, including Prof. Robinson in his jet pack, but memory fails me if I did the ones for this kit. I'm almost positive that I did, but that was a very long time ago when Mike Evans was owner/operator of the company. :dude:


----------



## kdaracal

***Bump***

Any new news?


----------



## RSN

kdaracal said:


> ***Bump***
> 
> Any new news?


Wonderfest is this weekend, if there is news on it, it will be announced on the Moebius facebook page first, not here!! :thumbsup:


----------



## HabuHunter32

I hope it will be realeased soon! I need the Chariot for my 1/35 Lunar Models Cyclops Kit! The Chariot from Lunar Models is so primitive and crude! At least thats the way it came out when I built it 15 years ago! Lol! :thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo

RSN said:


> Wonderfest is this weekend, if there is news on it, it will be announced on the Moebius facebook page first, not here!! :thumbsup:


Unfortunately no new info at the Moebius announcement screening so ... no new information.


----------



## Ductapeforever

A personal message from Frank at facebook indicated delays have pushed it back to the end of the year.


----------



## RSN

Glass being half full.........it is still in the works!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ductapeforever

RSN said:


> Glass being half full.........it is still in the works!!!!! :thumbsup:


Point Taken, I suppose it could have been worse news...

Also said a possible status update on a certain 'Bubbleheaded Booby' in October...I'm not going to read anything into this either way at this point, it's not a yes, but it's not a no either.


----------



## kdaracal

> _Also said a possible status update on a certain 'Bubbleheaded Booby' in October...I'm not going to read anything into this either way at this point, it's not a yes, but it's not a no either_


I am very happy to wait, knowing it's coming! LONG LIVE MOEBIUS!!


----------



## kdaracal

> _Bubbleheaded Booby_


My prayers to Irwin are coming true.


----------



## Zombie_61

Bubbleheaded booby? They're doing a Lindsay Lohan figure kit?


----------



## David3

i'd just like to add my enthusiasm for this kit too 
no, not lindsay lohan! .. the 1/35 Chariot/Space Pod Kit!!


----------



## fortress

Hey Moebius any new updates on the LIS Pod/Chariot set? 
I can't seem to find any updates anywhere regarding it's
progress. Have you folks cancelled it's release???


fortress


----------



## Ductapeforever

Frank has said due to delays, the end of this year. Could possibly be pushed back into next year.


----------



## Seaview

Whether the end of this year or the beginning of next year, I'm certain the wait will have been worth it. :dude:


----------



## kdaracal

Seaview said:


> Whether the end of this year or the beginning of next year, I'm certain the wait will have been worth it. :dude:


I'm with you, Seaview!


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Gentlemen, don't we have enough Moebius Irwin Allen stuff to build right now??LOL!


----------



## fortress

Captain Han Solo said:


> Gentlemen, don't we have enough Moebius Irwin Allen stuff to build right now??LOL![/QUOTE
> 
> Well that's a hard question to ask, my logical reasonable self would
> say no question, but my other half would have to say.....there is no such
> thing as too many kits. I will have to guy with greed on this one.
> 
> Just to be on the safe side.
> 
> Fortress


----------



## David3

Captain Han Solo said:


> Gentlemen, don't we have enough Moebius Irwin Allen stuff to build right now??LOL!


true, but if you've got the pie you'll want the sauce too!


----------



## Captain Han Solo

David3 said:


> true, but if you've got the pie you'll want the sauce too!


 
LOL!!! You have me there!

I think we just need to wait it out lads.


----------

